# Mini 1911s? Something else? Your input



## donncath (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I love the safety on the back of 1911's I've fired, but I primarily want something for concealed carry, so a full size is out of the question. I have done so much digging for reviews, but I'll tell you this:
-I'm not sold on any one particular caliber

-I recently picked up a Kahr CW9 at the store. Only thing I didn't like was that only half the gun was blued (I don't want shiny)

-I want something between full size and compact, that I can carry concealed, but take to the range and practice, practice, ...

-I need to keep it around or below, $400, even if it means going to a pawn shop

-I'll never forget the time I rented a Ruger S&P 40 at the range, the recoil was ridiculous, couldn't hit spit. So I'll sacrifice a larger caliber for managable recoil (Nothing smaller than 9mm)

I'll be moving and thus driving across the country in a couple of months, I'd like to have the pistol, take the CCDW course here asap.

Thanks.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

You might want to check out the medium frame 9mm Ruger SR9. I'm very happy with mine. The recoil is a little less than the M&P40.

As for the CCW permit. Having one does not always make it possible to legally travel across the US armed. Not every state recognizes other states. It depends were yours is issued and what states you travel through. If you are moving, why even bother with a CCW from the state you're in now? I'd suggest waiting until you get where you're going, otherwise you'll just have to spend the time and money doing over again in your new state.

My SR9....


----------



## donncath (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm aware. As long as the gun is locked in a case and the ammo seperate, I'm good (as far as I know). Thanks for the advice on the Ruger, I want to find out what I can about mini 1911's as my first choice (I just love the feel, style)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

AZ Outlaws said:


> If you are moving, why even bother with a CCW from the state you're in now? I'd suggest waiting until you get where you're going, otherwise you'll just have to spend the time and money doing over again in your new state.


I think it would depend on how long it's going to be until he moves. If he's months out, and depending on where he is and what state he's going to, he might be better off to get his current state CCW now and switch his permit over once he moves. We're moving out of NC back to FL and I have already sent in my FL CCW application. The reason being residency requirements. Once we get down there, I would have to wait 90 days to meet the requirements, then apply and wait some more. Now, I'll already be in possession of my FL CCW when we get there and all I'll need to do is pay $15 for the address change and not be without my CCW for months.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Carrying a full size 1911 is no harder than carrying the two smaller 1911's. you're talking three quarter an inch in barrel between a commander and the Government frame and an officers ACP is 3.5. All in all ther3e's not really a lot of difference. I carry any of the three in an IWB holster and they ride fine.

If you just want something smaller but still like to see something in a 1911 then look at some of the commander length or officers acp. Para makes the Black Watch Companion( http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=17 )
that has next to no recoil in a 45 ACP with that really nice LDA trigger. There are plenty from Para,Springfield, Kimber, Colt to choose from.

Don't get me wrong there are many alternatives to a 1911 out there. you said you liked the feel but worried about size and recoil and Those little para's jumped into my head. They make several that are just fantastic to shoot and carry. Look around, rent a few. Really the best way to find your perfect pistol is to get your hands on as many as possible. A day at a range that rents pistols can be your best tool.:smt023


----------



## donncath (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot all. That Para IS really nice. Very nice. Expensive, but an excellent weapon. I'm going to hit the gun stores tomorrow


----------



## donncath (Mar 12, 2008)

BTW, are there any reputable companies that sell mini 1911s new in the $400 range?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

donncath said:


> BTW, are there any reputable companies that sell mini 1911s new in the $400 range?


If you asked this on a 1911 forum or Glocktalk, you would be laughed off the premises. We won't be that mean.

No - sorry, there aren't any mini-1911's in that price range. There is however a compact that is very close to mini-size, and that *might* be found in that price range, and that is the Rock Island Arsenals. Their compact would probably be considered a "mini" by many, however I think the grip length isn't as mini as a true mini. Check out the Sarco Inc. website for more info.

PhilR.


----------

